# LGB Mogul Wiring Question



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

I have an LGB 22185 Disney Mogul and would like to add sound. I have ordered a LGB American Steam Sound Unit. Today I opened the tender just to check out what I was dealing with before the sound unit arrives. Theres is a plug (looks like the same plug as the lighting connector on the rear of the tender) inside the tender on the circuit board that is not used. It looks like the PC Board is etched "spkr" is this intended for a sound unit to plug into it? If not what is it for?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this link on the forum. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/4/tpage/1/view/topic/postid/36763/Default.aspx#36763


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

There is no diagram of the loco listed and I have looked at other Moguls w/o sound and they do not show the plug.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

You might try to e-mail Jonathan Bliese (Electric Model Works) on this site. His user name is K27_463. He has wired many locos and will probably know. Good luck.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

The two terminals on the sound unit that accept power can be tied directly to the two wires comming from the rear lighting socket of the tender. This arrangment will give you track power, which is basically what the sound unit instructions tell you to do.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The newer moguls have a single board in the engine for the electronics and includes the voltage regulating circuit, MTS decoder and sound. 

The wiring harness between the engine and tender carries track power, control of the tender light, and speaker connections. 

Since you got the non sound version 22185 mogul, the tenders have the same boards, just no speaker. 

Look at the diagram for the 22184 mogul.


----------

